# Vlc Player Vollbild Problem



## Fr0stY (5. Juli 2009)

Hi
Ich hab ein Problem mit dem VLC Media Player, ist zwar kein großes stört mich dennoch. 
Normal kommt ja wenn man im Vollbild Modus ist und die Maus bewegt unten immer dieses kleine Menü, mit den Steuerelementen, jetzt hab ich anscheinend ausversehn irgendwas verstellt, so dass es nicht mehr.
Was muss ich einstellen, dass das Menü wieder kommt?

Mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Juli 2009)

Unter "Extras" -> "Einstellungen" den Punkt "Steuerung im Vollbildmodus anzeigen" aktivieren.

Allerdings geht das nur wenn du keine Skins verwendest sonden das "native" Interface


----------



## Fr0stY (6. Juli 2009)

Hm habs eben maal ausprobiert und bringt leider auch nichts..
Obowohl das ja eigentlich die richtige Eintesllung ist


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Juli 2009)

Oder du nimmst nen anderen Player ich finde "VLC" sowieso nicht soo berauschend

greetz


----------



## exa (6. Juli 2009)

install es doch einfach neu...


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juli 2009)

Muss er nicht. Einfach auf die Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen.


----------



## Fr0stY (6. Juli 2009)

Standardeinstellungen hab ich auch schon mehrmals versucht, funzt nicht.
Habs jetzt neu installiert, ist aber ziemlich unpraktisch, da es mir schon öfters passiert ist und jedes mal neu installieren ist nicht so das Wahre..
Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich diese Leiste irgendwie ausm Vollbild rausziehe, da sie nur verschwindet wenn ich im Vollbild mit der Maus irgendwas an der Leiste mache. In den Einstellungen hatte ich in der hinsicht nichts geändert.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Juli 2009)

Das hatte ich auf dem "alten" Windows 7 auch - Zurücksetzen hat nichts gebracht. Jetzt nach der Neuinstallation geht es.



> Habs jetzt neu installiert, ist aber ziemlich unpraktisch, da es mir schon öfters passiert ist


Hast du sie dann also jetzt wieder?

Gruß,
André


----------



## Fr0stY (7. Juli 2009)

Ja, aber ich möchte nicht immer neu installieren, wenn mir sowas passiert...
Oder ist das die einzige Möglichkeit?


----------



## Shady (8. Juli 2009)

Habe immer das gleiche Problem gehabt. Mittlerweile passiert es nicht mehr, seit ich immer die aktuellste Version nutze (1.0 ist übrigens erschienen...).
Warum es manchmal verschwindet weiß ich nicht genau. Kann sein es liegt wirklich am verschieben des Steuerelements. Da ich es nicht mehr verschiebe (von Bildschirm zu Bildschirm, macht er ja jetzt automatisch), kann ich dazu jetzt nicht sooo viel sagen.
Probier am besten einfach mal aktuelle Versionen aus. Ansonsten hat bei mir das Zurücksetzen auf Default Einstellungen, oder die Einstellung im Menü auch nix gebracht.


----------

